# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو [تعليمي] لمن يرغب بتعلم التحليل الفني مجموعة دروس ومحاضرات وشروحات  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بسام العبيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه مجموعه من الدروس والمحاضرات لمن يرغب بتعلم التحليل الفني 
مع تطبيقات بالصوت والصوره  *وهي مرتبه حسب الاولويه والاهميه منذ البدايه 
لذلك من يرغب بالتعلم فعليه اتباع الترتيب الحالي لها* 
واسال الله ان ينفع بها كل من يبحث عن التعلم والتطبيق  
وقد استخدمت برنامج تكرتشارت للشرح ويمكن تطبيقه على اي برنامج اخر 
فيه رسوم بيانيه كالاتجاه ومباشر برو  
استراتيجية الكسول متوسط بسيط 10 +35  https://www.arabictrader.com/ar/videos/details/348/   
بعض الاستيراتيجيات للمضاربه والاستثمار  https://www.arabictrader.com/ar/videos/details/350/ 
سوق الأسهم واساليب المتاجره به https://www.arabictrader.com/ar/videos/details/351/ 
التحليل الفني مميزاته ونسبة نجاحه بالسوق السعودي ..  https://www.arabictrader.com/ar/videos/details/352/
أرشيف أهم مواضيع قسم الأسهم السعودية
هنا  :Icon13:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t195214.html  
----------------- 
اخيرا 
هذه الدروس والمحاضرات اخذت الكثير من الوقت والجهد طيلة سنوات مضت 
اتمنى الا تنسونا من دعواتكم والله اسأل ان ينفع بها وان يجعلها خالصة لوجهه
الكريم 
فان اصبنا فمن الله وان اخطانا فمن انفسنا والشيطان والعذر منكم 
-------------------
اخوكم 
بسام العبيد

----------


## almut12

مشكور  ماقصرت جزاك الله خير

----------


## drma7mod6

شكرا ياغالي

----------


## da123451

الأستاذ بسام العبيد أتابعك بتويتر انت رمز مشرف لمن يتابعك أطروحاتك دائما جميله شكرا لك

----------


## htm999

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
هل اجد مبرمج مؤشرات للتكرت شارت ؟ او احد يدلني عليه ؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------

